# Gas Lantern Routine



## Reefer Creature (Jun 25, 2011)

So has anyone here heard of the Gas Lantern Routine? Its basically an old school lighting technique used to fool plants to stay in veg. using less light. So here is how it works. I have been using it for a few years, and figure its time to let the cat out of the bag. 

There has been a lot of talk in the grow community about the fading of a plant's (clones most times) vigor, and personal traits. A lot of people also have problems with hermaphrodites and out of whack hormone induced issues as well. Long story short, 24/0 and 18/6 light techniques stress your plants out and are impractical unless you are trying to pre-sex your plants and quickly hustle them back into a veg. state. 

So basically this old school method is being brought to light again in the newer generations of the grow community. The GSR has been turning growers into believers with the awesome results. Not only does it prevent hermes, and build up hormone levels, it also speeds up the veg. phase since your plants grow more with less. And by more I mean faster and more vigorous!
______________________________________________________________________
The veg. phase

12 hours ON
5.5 hours OFF
1 hour ON
5.5 hours OFF
and repeat until you wish to flower.
______________________________________________________________________
The flowering phase:

12 hours on 12 hours off for 1st two weeks

After 14 days you decrease the plant's light by a half hour every week so that the last week of flowering the plant is only receiving 9 hours of light and 15 hours of darkness. 
______________________________________________________________________

So basically since you are building hormones up by letting your plant sleep so much, your flowering stage is gonna result in EXPLOSIVE OVERDRIVE in resin production far beyond a normal 12/12 lighting schedule. After all everything on this earth needs sleep. This 24/0 and 18/6 lighting periods are useless! Where on Earth (that weed grows naturally and happily outdoors) is there a place that receives 18 hours of light or more a day? 

This method during the flowering phase mimics the suns lighting phase during the fall, indoors. The more we mimic outdoors the happier plants are indoors. And all the extra hour in the middle of the veg phase schedule does is trick the plant to remain in veg. with the least amount of light and best results. Not to mention that, but the you are using up to 5 hours or more of light a day with healthier end results. LESS IS MORE! Less money paid to the electric company, less time being spent on bulbs making them last longer! Amongst other ups, like fooling the electric company a bit with your weird light schedules, and faster growing weed, shorter veg times resulting in less time and power being paid to the electric company every cycle from cutting/seedling to harvest time!

Enjoy!

The Reefer Creature.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jun 25, 2011)

Am I going to need to bring a pair of clean underwear?



Reefer Creature said:


> *(PREPARE TO SHIT YOUR PANTS)*


----------



## Reefer Creature (Jun 25, 2011)

You might Gary. I am in the middle of projects. But in the next two weeks I will start a grow report with pictures to show off this lighting technique.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 26, 2011)

Makes sence to me, but wouldn't it be better to find the actual point of where the plant can't process anymore light, and then give it the false night?


----------



## Reefer Creature (Jun 26, 2011)

So here are a few links to some pdf files that Treating Yourself Magazine has published in the past year or so. Enjoy!

http://treatingyourself.com/pdf/issue28.pdf Starts on Page 84

http://treatingyourself.com/pdf/issue25.pdf Starts on Page 76

After reading through a couple of these online. Treating Yourself seems to be one of the better magazines out on stands. Way better than that ugly ass bitch mag, The Art Of Mary Jane. God that mag is garbage!


----------



## doobered (Jun 26, 2011)

i had a customer tell me about this technique 
its just a unnatural as 12/12 or 24/0 
in what part of the world do you get an hour in the middle of the night

i need to just try it on a side by side


----------



## TheOrganic (Jun 26, 2011)

there's a bunch of lighting methods out there. CHeck em out...... BUt I do know that my OG didn't like 18/6 you could tell it was too much light(tired looking at end of day). But did fine and still.


----------



## Reefer Creature (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you read the links doobered? The way I look at is. I have never heard of animals, or humans that sleep ALL NIGHT UN-WOKEN for their entire life. Insomnia is clinically proven to not kill Earth's living creatures and human beings. But if you do not sleep for days, it sure makes you a miserable, aimless, dumbfounded fool. Am I right? Losing a little sleep every night is no biggie. But not sleeping at all or every couple days makes you about as healthy as a meth addict. I do not know too many people who can live off only 6 hours of sleep every night as well. Try a side by side soon if you can soon. You wont be let down by the results or your electricity bills. Other wise I will make a report on my next round when I am done flowering here.


----------



## Jozikins (May 25, 2013)

I am interested, so I give new life to your thread. I'll be giving it a shot and I'll give you updates through PM if and when I do, since I am sure you aren't sub'd to your thread anymore.


----------



## nameno (May 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I am interested, so I give new life to your thread. I'll be giving it a shot and I'll give you updates through PM if and when I do, since I am sure you aren't sub'd to your thread anymore.


 I'll be watching.


----------



## cannawizard (May 25, 2013)

interesting indoor light schedule.. 
for Veg (13on / 11off) -- i don't get the whole 1hr in-between the 5.5hrs.. 

and for Bloom (12on/12off 1st week) then subtract 30mins per week after the initial 14day mark, so it eventually becomes (9on/15off) by harvest..

so GLR is mimicking outdoor light conditions.. interesting~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2013)

Reefer Creature said:


> Did you read the links doobered? The way I look at is. I have never heard of animals, or humans that sleep ALL NIGHT UN-WOKEN for their entire life. Insomnia is clinically proven to not kill Earth's living creatures and human beings. But if you do not sleep for days, it sure makes you a miserable, aimless, dumbfounded fool. Am I right? Losing a little sleep every night is no biggie. But not sleeping at all or every couple days makes you about as healthy as a meth addict. I do not know too many people who can live off only 6 hours of sleep every night as well....


Really, I know lots of people that live on 6 hours of sleep. In fact you really only need 7 hours unlike the 8 hours that we were taught in school. But Humans are not plants.


----------



## DrDank (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone else verified this technique? the bloom cycle sounds totally reasonable, but the veg cycle seems like it would create a lot of hermies if not done right....


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 25, 2013)

I vegged in GLR for a while but Blue God & Kushage flowered.


----------



## Punk (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm still confused on why it's called a gas lantern routine. But none of it makes any sense. If the point is to mimic nature, in regards to lighting, this schedule will not at all do that. Perhaps a person could employ a secondary lighting system, one with less intensity, to mimic sunset and sunrise.


----------



## Happycfl (Dec 1, 2013)

Punk said:


> I'm still confused on why it's called a gas lantern routine. But none of it makes any sense. If the point is to mimic nature, in regards to lighting, this schedule will not at all do that. Perhaps a person could employ a secondary lighting system, one with less intensity, to mimic sunset and sunrise.


Call the light schedule whatever you want  I tried it on nirvanas ak48.
The point is that your grow is split into two phases. the veg and the bloom phases. The bloom phase is the one where you mimic nature by gradually lowering the hours of light. There is nothing new to this. Personally I did not lower the hours of light in the flower phase because I was too lazy  I did 11 on and 13 off from flip to harvest.

Now, the interesting part to me was the veg phase. As written in the first post you prevent the plants from going into flower by giving them one hour of light in the dark period. In my grow it worked good. However, I saw no significant difference from "normal" light schedule and the GLR veg schedule. Try it if you have a few extra beans and the room.

Imo, why not save the extra bucks if you can?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 1, 2013)

Its called gas lantern routine because it was first developed for large outdoor grows to break nights to veg with minimal lighting time / equipment.


----------



## offworldvacations (Dec 1, 2013)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Its called gas lantern routine because it was first developed for large outdoor grows to break nights to veg with minimal lighting time / equipment.


the gas lantern routine will work better:
*less electricity used
*and more budding sites do to less stretching (dude should have told you that to begin with) 
*as for the flower phase (I have done both flower routines and I prefer full 12, this is a production based choice)
* the reason this works is because it interrupts hormone production.
the best pot i ever produced was grown as gas lantern routine under florescent 2700's at close distance. unreal. i refused to flip that private stock. the most resinous i have ever seen in person, and I am Colorado.


----------



## nameno (Dec 9, 2013)

They used gas lanterns,I forget what for (heat,light)they used them,but I remember the picture.


----------



## gunslinger13 (Dec 15, 2013)

I believe this routine is great. It mimics natures cycle ,(except the one hour on to fool the plant to stay in veg), saves money and it keeps a fun journal. You could even set up a few different timers to over lap each other an hour on different light circuits to mimic sunset and sunrise and even further fool the electric company by not spiking into the on cycle but gradually getting to it.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Reefer Creature said:


> You might Gary. I am in the middle of projects. But in the next two weeks I will start a grow report with pictures to show off this lighting technique.



Ill sub when you start I hav heard of this but in all honesty don't think so I think they'll stretch and get really leggy with the extended night period but never have seen a journal documenting it


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Dude did OP ever start that thread????? Oops back from the dead


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 17, 2013)

I only read the first few posts so i apologize if i repeat anything said but, the whole "natural" thing is just stupid if you want your plant to grow naturally put it in the ground oitside, now however if creating the perfect environment for growth while saving money and decreasing your consumption of fossil fuels via decreased energy bills then gaslight might be worth a shot the money saved over the 18/6 schedule is astronomical not to mention the decreased ecological impact ( and lets face it if you grow organic and dont live as sustainably as possible your missing a big part of the eqation) ive never used it but ive heard sativas love it and youll save time in flowef because they are always in a state of pre flowering almost. Indicas on the other hand dont like it so much from what ive heard around forums.
So if saving money, the environment and some fliwering time sounds good i would say give it a shot, record your data and rela it back to us here so we can all share and learn something from it.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Dec 19, 2013)

bf80255 said:


> I only read the first few posts so i apologize if i repeat anything said but, the whole "natural" thing is just stupid if you want your plant to grow naturally put it in the ground oitside, now however if creating the perfect environment for growth while saving money and decreasing your consumption of fossil fuels via decreased energy bills then gaslight might be worth a shot the money saved over the 18/6 schedule is astronomical not to mention the decreased ecological impact ( and lets face it if you grow organic and dont live as sustainably as possible your missing a big part of the eqation) ive never used it but ive heard sativas love it and youll save time in flowef because they are always in a state of pre flowering almost. Indicas on the other hand dont like it so much from what ive heard around forums.
> So if saving money, the environment and some fliwering time sounds good i would say give it a shot, record your data and rela it back to us here so we can all share and learn something from it.


The whole 'natural' thing...
The OP said that sleeping only 6 hours was unnatural. No where on earth do cannabis plants get 18 hours sunshine....
He then went on to advise 12 on, 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off....

It MAY be effective but it sure aint 'natural'.

However, i'm not the organic recycled sandal wearing type...
So I think I'll try this on a few Indica's, next grow.

I'm pure INDOOR with limited space AND time so I cannot devote myself to Sat's.


----------



## brazel (Feb 9, 2014)

sounds interesting and i'd like to try but seams not possible in a sea of green grow. unles you do GLR for veg and keep flowering at 12/12? anyone know?


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 23, 2014)

BUMPPPPPPPPP i want more infOOOO


----------



## thebighustle (Feb 23, 2014)

TreeHyde said:


> BUMPPPPPPPPP i want more infOOOO


[video=youtube;87i0r3nNfE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87i0r3nNfE0&amp;list=PLDDDB74B55B09456E[/video]

This grow is a GLR throughout veg and flower. He shares his thoughts about GLR and DLS in the final harvest video. If your not a sub yet you really should be. Medicropper deserves your appreciation!


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 24, 2014)

Reefer Creature said:


> is there a place that receives 18 hours of light or more a day?
> 
> 
> 
> The Reefer Creature.


But there isn't a midnightlight either...as he said below.



doobered said:


> i had a customer tell me about this technique
> its just a unnatural as 12/12 or 24/0
> in what part of the world do you get an hour in the middle of the night
> 
> i need to just try it on a side by side


----------



## ultimatenewbie (Mar 21, 2015)

NorthofEngland said:


> The whole 'natural' thing...
> The OP said that sleeping only 6 hours was unnatural. No where on earth do cannabis plants get 18 hours sunshine....
> He then went on to advise 12 on, 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off....
> 
> ...


Did you get to try this? I have heard of using 18/18 met a guy in the Dam yesterday who had kind of a Yoda buzz going on and he swears by the 18/18 grow cycle he said he uses it on autoflowers too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2015)

A lot of "I'm going to do this or journal this" with no reports or side by sides.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 29, 2015)

Some folks seem to discredit Joe Pietri but, he has a column in Skunk mag. and a healthy following on Facebook (I don't Facebook) He calls it the 12-1 method. He cites Nelson's Green House Guide as his grow bible and refers to chapter 12 in said that refers to the GLR/12-1 as a staple in C3 floral commercial growing for saving money and increasing profit buy reductions in electrical costs and the shortening of flowering times.

He has been one of the leading theory testers on this subject. He had his flower lighting times down to 8/16 with very good results. He was motivated to decrease that time further after he discovered a paper from 1913 France, by graduate student Julien Tournots listing a discovery stating that the Hops and Hemp plants he was testing _"would flower the most rapidly when allowed only 6 hours of daylight" _! J.P. and his followers have tested this and reports _"that the flowers grew faster then ever before." _That is an exciting finding for those of us growing commercially for the medical market. It has a dramatic meaning for all growers.....

You only need courage to try it. I am going to very soon.....Maybe 2 ways. A sliding scale reducing flower lighting times to the 6/18 and a straight 6/18. Saving weeks of flower with a 50% reduction of lights on time is simply to interesting to pass up.

Doc


----------



## waterdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I did this about 5 years ago when I first started indoors. I did it for cost savings alone and nothing else. I found that it led to pretty low yields but again was a total newb. Due to the disappointing results I never tried again.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 30, 2015)

Kinda feel there may have been some other underlying problem there dawg....maybe low watt light or something else.

I just got back from the Netherlands and saw this method being used for commercial greenhouse size runs....Trust me, they where NOT getting lower yields.......I have become quite energized to give this a shot....I'm about 60 days from the start of my test....gotta get everything out of the test kitchen.....Kinda busy at the other place with getting ready to start the new strain run so 60 days is a safe guess......

I mean this has huge $ saving potential when coupled with the 8/16 or 6/18 flowering lights on time thing.....I can even begin to justify a new Perazzi trap gun set, why hell maybe even a Krieghoff set by saving that kind of money! (unless the wife reads this)


----------



## RM3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been doin it over a year now, will never look back


----------



## rob333 (Mar 30, 2015)

Gary Busey said:


> Am I going to need to bring a pair of clean underwear?


ask @vostok the guy is just pure pro with that helped me a wile back with it i do rekon running co2 with it tho


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 30, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Been doin it over a year now, will never look back


You mean 6/18 for flower?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Kinda feel there may have been some other underlying problem there dawg....maybe low watt light or something else.
> 
> I just got back from the Netherlands and saw this method being used for commercial greenhouse size runs....Trust me, they where NOT getting lower yields.......I have become quite energized to give this a shot....I'm about 60 days from the start of my test....gotta get everything out of the test kitchen.....Kinda busy at the other place with getting ready to start the new strain run so 60 days is a safe guess......
> 
> I mean this has huge $ saving potential when coupled with the 8/16 or 6/18 flowering lights on time thing.....I can even begin to justify a new Perazzi trap gun set, why hell maybe even a Krieghoff set by saving that kind of money! (unless the wife reads this)


Yeah if the wife catches wind, all you'll be getting is a new Duvet and a fancy set of covers. On the plus side, at least you'd have a comfy spot to dream about those K-80s!


----------



## vostok (Mar 30, 2015)

rob333 said:


> ask @vostok the guy is just pure pro with that helped me a wile back with it i do rekon running co2 with it tho


I'm cautious of this GLR, sure if you have a bunch of seeds to try it on ...Go for it, but most here buy their bunch of awf a distant shop, most the times many strains are involved, yet many growers prefer to feed all the strains the same food and the same light..so this GLR may well suit, many members have not the experience to recognize any deformities, and if they do so what...?
in most instances a grow is over in 3 months ..90 days,

but if you are a budding breeder and are enjoying it ...traditional shit does count, stick with the program, so there is once less god-damm issue to deal with


----------



## purplehays1 (Mar 30, 2015)

better to just go 15 on 9 off if u want to save energy


----------



## RM3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> You mean 6/18 for flower?


Gas Lantern Routine


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 31, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Yeah if the wife catches wind, all you'll be getting is a new Duvet and a fancy set of covers. On the plus side, at least you'd have a comfy spot to dream about those K-80s!


Oh my, A set of back bored over-under for dbls and an undersingle for singles and handicap, all with a straight bored dbl set with a set of tubes for .20 - .28 -and .410 all chokes incl. top "o" the line wood upgrade....K80 Krieg set at Cabela's GV Mich.....
Been drooling on that for about 8 months......Don't get me wrong as I love my Ceaser Magnus undersingle, but the whole thing with the 28 & 410 for the superhadicap rounds that come up....Not to mention simply the LOOK of that Krieg wood.....

The wife shoots too! She shoots Brownings (and cleans all those damn port holes herself).


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 31, 2015)

vostok said:


> I'm cautious of this GLR, sure if you have a bunch of seeds to try it on ...Go for it, but most here buy their bunch of awf a distant shop, most the times many strains are involved, yet many growers prefer to feed all the strains the same food and the same light..so this GLR may well suit, many members have not the experience to recognize any deformities, and if they do so what...?
> in most instances a grow is over in 3 months ..90 days,
> 
> but if you are a budding breeder and are enjoying it ...traditional shit does count, stick with the program, so there is once less god-damm issue to deal with


They were gassing in the Netherlands in bloom and did use shorter lights on times in a progressive slide to 8/16.
I will be talking about the 6/18 idea with my friends there this weekend.


----------



## waterdawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Kinda feel there may have been some other underlying problem there dawg....maybe low watt light or something else.


Very likely that it was me lol. And yes if I ever get enough in the jars to guarantee an ample supply I will try it again. The cost savings and interupted electrical use is reason enough even if providing the same yield. My electric bills are outragous here. I did probably run 400w or 4-t5's as thats what I started with. Cant remember the strain but would have been a indica leaning hybrid. As for the gun, i've been getting crap for months now, bought a new extrema in the fall lol.


----------



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 4, 2015)

OK, I'll be the one to say it.. Plants need light for photosynthesis, and in an indoor grow light is usually the limiting factor. I don't see how anything can be improved but your electric bill. Less light will lead to more stretching and lower yields. A weed plant can handle 2000ppf/m^2/s before saturation. I'm sure there's a point where you could start with less light and increase throughout veg and flower but I'd start with watts not times. This sounds like nonsense to me. The same quack science that says you can kill yourself by drinking ro water by depleting yourself of minerals. If you believe this boy have I got some colloidal silver to sell you, it's got some amazing health benefits, and agraria is sexy to boot.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 4, 2015)

Considering just getting a high rib dbl fitted to the Ceaser Magnus......DAMN pretty gun.....I did get a graycoil installed.....Nice for those 1200 round 3 day weekend shoots at the state grounds


----------



## RM3 (Apr 4, 2015)

ShirkGoldbrick said:


> OK, I'll be the one to say it.. Plants need light for photosynthesis, and in an indoor grow light is usually the limiting factor. I don't see how anything can be improved but your electric bill. Less light will lead to more stretching and lower yields. A weed plant can handle 2000ppf/m^2/s before saturation. I'm sure there's a point where you could start with less light and increase throughout veg and flower but I'd start with watts not times. This sounds like nonsense to me. The same quack science that says you can kill yourself by drinking ro water by depleting yourself of minerals. If you believe this boy have I got some colloidal silver to sell you, it's got some amazing health benefits, and agraria is sexy to boot.


A seedling (my CTF) that is a Sat Dom Hybrid 1st pic taken on Mar 28th, 2nd pic taken this morning. Growing under the Gas Lantern Veg Routine 

You seriously could not be more wrong !!!
.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 4, 2015)

ShirkGoldbrick said:


> OK, I'll be the one to say it.. Plants need light for photosynthesis, and in an indoor grow light is usually the limiting factor. I don't see how anything can be improved but your electric bill. Less light will lead to more stretching and lower yields. A weed plant can handle 2000ppf/m^2/s before saturation. I'm sure there's a point where you could start with less light and increase throughout veg and flower but I'd start with watts not times. This sounds like nonsense to me. The same quack science that says you can kill yourself by drinking ro water by depleting yourself of minerals. If you believe this boy have I got some colloidal silver to sell you, it's got some amazing health benefits, and agraria is sexy to boot.


This is the same "quack" science that brings you Pointsetta's every year! They veg them 12/1 and have been doing it for years and years and years that way...
Like I said.....READ the Nelson's Greenhouse Guide, chapter 12....
AND, Once you hit flower,,,12/12 is actually unnatural as hell! Less is more and lowering blooming times on slow maturing plants IS effective by lowering lighting time with NO effect to yields.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> This is the same "quack" science that brings you Pointsetta's every year! They veg them 12/1 and have been doing it for years and years and years that way...
> Like I said.....READ the Nelson's Greenhouse Guide, chapter 12....
> AND, Once you hit flower,,,12/12 is actually unnatural as hell! Less is more and lowering blooming times on slow maturing plants IS effective by lowering lighting time with NO effect to yields.


I'm currently down to 9 on, headin for 6


----------



## Dr. Neb (Apr 5, 2015)

RM3 can u send me some pics of a flowering plant under the GLR?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> RM3 can u send me some pics of a flowering plant under the GLR?


No, it is a veg routine

But I can post a pic of a bud flowering under the diminished flower schedule 
.


----------



## chuck estevez (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> RM3 can u send me some pics of a flowering plant under the GLR?


you might want to sub to this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-6hr-flowering-experiment.865489/


----------



## RM3 (Apr 10, 2015)

And here we are 6 days later with a few more nodes that are less than 1/2 inch apart
.


----------



## guardogz (Apr 11, 2015)

Right after the skunk mag article i went from 18/6 to 6/18 for flowering. some of the plants were in 24/0 also. i ve got dinachem, freedom haze and 2 unknown from seed. The haze plant stretched more than dc, and the one plant from seed stretched the most. plants will be at 8 weeks of flowering may 15. plants took 9 days to show flowers after the flip. using much less water. not sure about nutes cause i just use aact teas and dont have a ppm tester. growing in recycled soil. do have my plant yields from last grow to compare to. Thanks Dr w for your synopsis of the article. i think the basis for the 5.5 to 6 hour light sched was that the plant slows down after 6 hrs of high intensity light. otherwise plants seem healthy, swelling up pretty well and the dc is getting frosty.


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 19, 2015)

NorthofEngland said:


> The whole 'natural' thing...
> The OP said that sleeping only 6 hours was unnatural. No where on earth do cannabis plants get 18 hours sunshine....
> He then went on to advise 12 on, 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off....
> 
> ...


Maybe in Siberia (ruderalis) and alaska..!?


----------



## rosco79 (May 27, 2015)

Hey all, i'd just like to say ive been using this method for some time now on several different strains and can say it works, during the veg I can say for sure its made a huge difference the plants are more healthy and more resilient. I'm even using it now on my mothers and clones and all is exactally the same as when they were on 18/6. 

I'm about to start using it in the flower stage as well so will keep you all updated, I think when you look at how a plant grows and understand that during darkness the plant is not sleeping but still working away, you start to see the benefits of this method.

All I can say is im a changed person now and would recomend this to anyone to save on bills and help with plants health.

I'd say it took a good 2-4 weeks for me to start to see any changes in plants.

Go on have a go what's to loose


----------



## jpizzle4shizzle (May 29, 2015)

Warning: make sure lights are close enough to seedlings when starting out. I didnt and had some crazy stretch, other than that awesome veg routine im glad I stumbled upon it. Awesome growth and the internodal spacing is perfect before they were too close together and hard for airflow. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jun 3, 2015)

I switched to the GLR (Gas Lantern Routine) for Veg only, almost a year ago. Have not looked back since. I even keep my pepper and tomato plants in it and they seem to love it as well.

As far as increased yields, I personaly can't prove that but it did knock a week off my flower time, flower set is any wear from 5-12 days sooner depending on strain and pheno type. I have noticed a lot more bud sites growing but I attribute some of this to the age of the Doner (Mother) Plants, some are coming up on 2 years now. No doubt though that the GLR is a great method.

My yields are respectable so I was looking more for electricity savings so I can run more lights. 

My only advice is to make sure you have 2 lights in your GLR room for veg. I had a ballest failure and had there only been one light, it may not have worked out as well


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm late to party . So I veg for 12 hours ... Then off 5.5 .. On one.. Then off 5.5?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 4, 2015)

Reefer Creature said:


> So has anyone here heard of the Gas Lantern Routine? Its basically an old school lighting technique used to fool plants to stay in veg. using less light. So here is how it works. I have been using it for a few years, and figure its time to let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> There has been a lot of talk in the grow community about the fading of a plant's (clones most times) vigor, and personal traits. A lot of people also have problems with hermaphrodites and out of whack hormone induced issues as well. Long story short, 24/0 and 18/6 light techniques stress your plants out and are impractical unless you are trying to pre-sex your plants and quickly hustle them back into a veg. state.
> 
> ...


I use those techniques regularly and they work great. If your strain is a little fussy than you can have problems with the veg schedule but if not your plants will grow as fast as with 18/6.

If you are using a flipbox then you can veg in one room and flower in another. For the veg room you can hang a cfl over the canopy and have that light come on for the 1 hour interval to keep everyone veging properly.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 4, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I'm late to party . So I veg for 12 hours ... Then off 5.5 .. On one.. Then off 5.5?


Yes or you could do 30 mins on/off 6 times 5 1/2 off ,one on, 5 1/2 off


----------



## weedwizard7777 (Aug 21, 2015)

You can see my experiments with the technique on my you tube channel. It works well for some strains but not others.


----------



## Terk1974 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm running a perpetual flower, and I'd like to give this an honest try. Is there a solution to running a continuous flower while adding new plants to keep rotation going?


----------



## fishdeth (Oct 19, 2015)

Subbed !
Just flipped to 12/12 from 18/6.
Do I wait for 14 days to start reducing by a half hour a week?


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 3, 2015)

Reefer Creature said:


> You might Gary. I am in the middle of projects. But in the next two weeks I will start a grow report with pictures to show off this lighting technique.


Looking forward !


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2015)

fishdeth said:


> Subbed !
> Just flipped to 12/12 from 18/6.
> Do I wait for 14 days to start reducing by a half hour a week?
> View attachment 3524275


The real gas lamp you do 11/13 flower. Never 12/12 at all. Then each week increase the dark period by 30 min each week.


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 4, 2015)

adower said:


> The real gas lamp you do 11/13 flower. Never 12/12 at all. Then each week increase the dark period by 30 min each week.


I got to that right away and am now on the diminishing light schedule, 1/2 hour less every 2 weeks.
A little over a month to go !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2015)

I heard of the GLR about 5 years ago, a couple grows after I moved inside after growing outside for years. I came to understand quickly that darkness was your friend growing cannabis indoors. I currently start on 17-7...drop to 16-8...then 15-9 before flowering.
Flower on 11-13 then 10-14 half way through, sometimes end at 9.5 or 9 hrs. light...

I have 2 problems with 12-1...the first is the firing up of your MH bulb twice in a 24 hr. period. I always heard that it's not just hrs. of use but how many times they are fired up that impacts the life of the bulb... So, is this a problem with bulb life or not, do you think?

Second is...I know this sounds ridiculous...but how the hell do you set up digital timers that have just one off time and one on time for each day? You would HAVE to use those old fashion analog timers?

I'd like to try vegging GLR next time...if I can resolve these issues, if they even ARE issues...?

I'm practically flowering like the GLR now...I just don't do the consistent weekly reduction, but 11-13 to 10-14 half way through is pretty close...

Also, the last few years I worked rotating shifts...and I changed my flowering photo period weekly...by adding a few dark hours to one of my nights...so the lights would come on at the required time...so every week on 11-13, one of my days would be more like 11-17 to get where I needed to be...did this the last 4 years until I retired earlier this year...and none of those added hour, longer dark nights ever caused me a problem... I also have an extended dark period before the onset of flower, instead of 12...more like 18 or whatever it takes to get me to the time I want the flowering photo period to start...

So, what are you guy's opinions about double firing your MH bulb daily during the 12-1...and does anybody use a digital timer?
What brand of digital timer allows multiple on and offs in the same day?


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 17, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, what are you guy's opinions about double firing your MH bulb daily during the 12-1...and does anybody use a digital timer?
> What brand of digital timer allows multiple on and offs in the same day?


Both VERY good questions !
I was trying to figure out how to time the GLR veg as well..... 
I never thought about the extra firing of the lamp.
One solution, if you could add some bright LED strips in your cabinet/flower room, you could put them on another timer to light that hour separately ???
Hhmmm... got me thinkin now...


----------



## torontoke (Nov 17, 2015)

Most people change their bulbs when they lose intensity over time anyway. The extra firing shouldn't cause it to lose intensity however they wouldn't last as long.
Most times that I change a bulb it's still firing up just fine just not as bright as new.
Some people don't change them til they have too though.
The electrical savings would be worth an extra bulb a year


----------



## adower (Nov 18, 2015)

Bulbs are cheap And most people replace them yearly. The money saved in electricity probably outweighs buying new bulbs.


----------



## adower (Nov 18, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I heard of the GLR about 5 years ago, a couple grows after I moved inside after growing outside for years. I came to understand quickly that darkness was your friend growing cannabis indoors. I currently start on 17-7...drop to 16-8...then 15-9 before flowering.
> Flower on 11-13 then 10-14 half way through, sometimes end at 9.5 or 9 hrs. light...
> 
> I have 2 problems with 12-1...the first is the firing up of your MH bulb twice in a 24 hr. period. I always heard that it's not just hrs. of use but how many times they are fired up that impacts the life of the bulb... So, is this a problem with bulb life or not, do you think?
> ...


Use an analog timer. Cheap and they last a forever.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 22, 2015)

I only tried it once and the plants seemed to stretch a bit in veg so never tried it again, that was years ago and only one strain. Seen some grows that were perfectly fine on here though. An amazing way to save on energy usage. That was the whole reason for this I believe and it was from a commercial poinsettia grower that showed me how it worked.


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 23, 2015)

I am throwing 2 seeds into water today and getting my next grow started utilizing the entire Gas Lantern Routine schedule.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 23, 2015)

All righty guys, I've been using the GLR for some time now so I could share the experience so far.

@fishdeth once mentioned the GLR on his thread. I switched to this cycle after about 5mins of research (I know I'm lazy), as I was curious of the results. Although a lot of threads put me off, because of the sheer amount of disbelief and/or false claims.

While it is improtant to note that the more light a plant uses (and I'm talking about the normal plants we see every day) the more products of photosynthesis it can produce and then use. I need to open my biology book one day a re-read all of those once boring pages. Who would of thought that I would go back to them with great anticipation haha, my biology teacher would bloody hang me if she found out.

Anyway, the people that are for this method say that you can get much better veg growth than with a "typical" light schedule and while I cannot confirm that (my girl on this run suffered from a lot of stress because of moisture(?),being root bound and the dreaded case of being tended by a total noob) I can say that the growth hasn't been stunted in any way. On the contrary, the rate of growth hasn't changed in comparison to my previous grow that had a 18/6 cycle. And of course less light=less food, so that doesn't add up.

With that in mind, the amount of energy used by typical light schedules is just WASTED. With the GLR you can save up to 5h a day worth of energy comared to a 18/6 schedule. Damn, that's 5h a day, 7x5=35h a bloody week. That's a fuck ton of energy you can either have redirected to your pocket in the form of cash OR you can add in extra fans/air pumps for those growing hydro and then act like you just have a normal 18/6 cycle but with extra goodies. If I'm not mistaken the lights make up most of the electricity bill(?).

I'm still in the veg phase, so I cannot say anything about the flowering phase, although I'm interested to see it explode once switched.

So if anyone still has any doubts, then don't worry, it's not some mickey mouse shit that will cause your plants to die and you to suffer eternally in hell. It works, and while it may be a bit different than the 24/0, 20/4, 18/6, 12/12 everyone religiously follows, it works.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 23, 2015)

So you save a shit ton of money if using a lot of lamps, and can only get the same or even better results. So why the hell not? Yeah yeah, 90% of growers use the traditional schedules, but why not try something new?  The phrase "if it ain't broken, don't fix it" is utter nonesense sometimes.


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 23, 2015)

A little more than 3 weeks to go.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 23, 2015)

fishdeth said:


> A little more than 3 weeks to go.
> View attachment 3549331


What light schedule are you using now?


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 24, 2015)

torontoke said:


> What light schedule are you using now?


Started flowering at 11/13 and reducing light by 30 mins every 2 weeks.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 24, 2015)

So you will be finishing up around 9/15 then?


----------



## fishdeth (Nov 24, 2015)

torontoke said:


> So you will be finishing up around 9/15 then?


YEPPER !
And a little drying and curing and.... a VERY Merry Christmas !


----------



## torontoke (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats looks like a very merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 24, 2015)

Unless you plan to put the clones(s) into bud keep the moms on 24L/0d.

I put all seedlings directly into 12/12. It's not broken


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's something I just found out, if you flower with 11/13 and give them 36 hours of darkness at the end they get less harsh and super-potent. They felt more resinous than normal too. I originally only planned to give them 24 hrs dark but it ended up being 36. The 11/13 thing was just to get somewhat faster ripening without taking a serious yield hit by going right to 10/14. I wouldn't go longer than 36 hrs on the darkness though because mold likes darkness.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2015)

Apparently my idea of using a 11/13 light cycle wasn't as good as I thought. See section 5.5.4 of this pdf for details (page 130 of the book). They tested 11, 12 and 13 hour days. 13 was no improvement over 12 but 11 was considerably worse for both yield and potency. 11 didn't seem to speed up maturity either as you might expect. The only thing you'll get from using less than 12 hours is reduced weight and potency. My 36 hours of dark at the end was probably no better than 24 either. I've read that all starch is used up within 24 hours so that should do it to reduce harshness.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 2, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Apparently my idea of using a 11/13 light cycle wasn't as good as I thought. See section 5.5.4 of this pdf for details (page 130 of the book). They tested 11, 12 and 13 hour days. 13 was no improvement over 12 but 11 was considerably worse for both yield and potency. 11 didn't seem to speed up maturity either as you might expect. The only thing you'll get from using less than 12 hours is reduced weight and potency. My 36 hours of dark at the end was probably no better than 24 either. I've read that all starch is used up within 24 hours so that should do it to reduce harshness.


If your trying to squeeze every last gram out of your grow than why switch what's known to work?
Fire up your thouie for 12/12 over a batch of big bud or critical.

Potency is not effected at all.
That's from personal experience not a book. And the plant definitely finished early and as frosty or more than 12/12.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 3, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Apparently my idea of using a 11/13 light cycle wasn't as good as I thought. See section 5.5.4 of this pdf for details (page 130 of the book). They tested 11, 12 and 13 hour days. 13 was no improvement over 12 but 11 was considerably worse for both yield and potency. 11 didn't seem to speed up maturity either as you might expect. The only thing you'll get from using less than 12 hours is reduced weight and potency. My 36 hours of dark at the end was probably no better than 24 either. I've read that all starch is used up within 24 hours so that should do it to reduce harshness.


That dude (pdf) worked for GW Pharma, they were using Mercury Vapor lights 

I use Gas Light veg and do a 10/14 flower under T5's and have no problems with yield or potency
.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> That dude (pdf) worked for GW Pharma, they were using Mercury Vapor lights
> 
> I use Gas Light veg and do a 10/14 flower under T5's and have no problems with yield or potency
> .
> View attachment 3556292


Your plants do look healthy, but the article seemed pretty clear about 11/13 producing less weight and potency. There's actually another article around where they found that 10 hours light yielded half the potency of 12 hour. Granted the strain probably makes a difference in how potency is affected but still, that's two different studies getting similar results from short light hours. Maybe you just don't notice the difference but if you did a side by side comparison maybe you would.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 3, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Your plants do look healthy, but the article seemed pretty clear about 11/13 producing less weight and potency. There's actually another article around where they found that 10 hours light yielded half the potency of 12 hour. Granted the strain probably makes a difference in how potency is affected but still, that's two different studies getting similar results from short light hours. Maybe you just don't notice the difference but if you did a side by side comparison maybe you would.


I promise you they are wrong hit the are they done link in my sig then go to page 2 there are several smoke reports from others smoking my buds I breed and grow a lot of one hitters most of my gear test 25+% 

You need to be aware that there is still a lot of negative propaganda out there, not all articles tell the truth and that goes double for anything related to GW Pharma


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I promise you they are wrong hit the are they done link in my sig then go to page 2 there are several smoke reports from others smoking my buds I breed and grow a lot of one hitters most of my gear test 25+%
> 
> You need to be aware that there is still a lot of negative propaganda out there, not all articles tell the truth and that goes double for anything related to GW Pharma


I noticed you posted that you put a 30 minute dark break in the middle of your light period. That may be what's boosting your yields to the same as 12/12. A 1 hour break works even better, 5.5/1/5.5/12, though if you use 14 hour nights I guess it would be 4.5/1/4.5/14.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 4, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> I noticed you posted that you put a 30 minute dark break in the middle of your light period. That may be what's boosting your yields to the same as 12/12. A 1 hour break works even better, 5.5/1/5.5/12, though if you use 14 hour nights I guess it would be 4.5/1/4.5/14.


That was an experiment that is over now


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> That was an experiment that is over now


Okay so what were the results? Did it turn out to produce lower weight or what? A 1 hour dark break in the middle of the day increased yield of tomatoes and soybeans by about 50% over straight all day light, just foliage, they didn't actually grow them to maturity. It was an experiment and apparently nothing further was done with it since I can't find anything about it on the net. I found it in a book about photosynthesis in a university library. However, since Cannabis would be in flowering stage I don't know if it would work the same or not. Might interfere with flowering somehow. I tried it and it worked well in vegetative mode. I tried it in flowering for a few weeks but the buds were looking thin so I chickened out and went back to normal. That was a strain I hadn't grown before though so maybe that's just how the buds normally look. Like I said, it was only the first few weeks so buds would have been thin anyway.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 4, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Okay so what were the results? Did it turn out to produce lower weight or what? A 1 hour dark break in the middle of the day increased yield of tomatoes and soybeans by about 50% over straight all day light, just foliage, they didn't actually grow them to maturity. It was an experiment and apparently nothing further was done with it since I can't find anything about it on the net. I found it in a book about photosynthesis in a university library. However, since Cannabis would be in flowering stage I don't know if it would work the same or not. Might interfere with flowering somehow. I tried it and it worked well in vegetative mode. I tried it in flowering for a few weeks but the buds were looking thin so I chickened out and went back to normal. That was a strain I hadn't grown before though so maybe that's just how the buds normally look. Like I said, it was only the first few weeks so buds would have been thin anyway.


The difference was minimal so I stopped doing it


----------



## guardogz (Jan 3, 2016)

so i go straight to 6/18 for flowering. was wondering if anyone had tried 6/12 shortening the day or cycle to 18 hours. how bout it dr. who or rm3, any thoughts on that? not here to criticize the 12/12 folks, just doin things differently...


----------



## RM3 (Jan 4, 2016)

guardogz said:


> so i go straight to 6/18 for flowering. was wondering if anyone had tried 6/12 shortening the day or cycle to 18 hours. how bout it dr. who or rm3, any thoughts on that? not here to criticize the 12/12 folks, just doin things differently...


nothing I would do, but have fun


----------



## fishdeth (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an AK-47 on both sides and a Jack Herer in the middle.
Plants have been mainlined and I have 24 main colas with several substantial side branches and will cull out all the small larf soon.
I followed the GLR for the entire veg cycle and am ready to flip tomorrow.
Flower time specs for both are close, 63-64 days.
I was thinking, A. 11.5/12.5 at flip then reducing by 30 min every week till I get to 9/15, then ride that till ripe....
Or, B. 11/13 at flip then reducing 30 min every 2 weeks till ripe....?
A, gets me down to 9 hours of light quicker and the plants will see 3 weeks of 9/15.
B, gets me to 9/15 right at the supposed end of the flower period.

Which would y'all choose?
I'm leaning toward "B" just to have more light overall hittin the nugs???

Thanks !


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you have a progressive set of pics? I'm thinking 60 days of veg and they should be bigger? Just wondering if GLR held them back a bit?


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Feb 27, 2016)

B as your canopy may not be receiving enough light if those are cfls? Looks like a nice healthy plant


----------



## fishdeth (Feb 27, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Do you have a progressive set of pics? I'm thinking 60 days of veg and they should be bigger? Just wondering if GLR held them back a bit?


No, the flowering time is 63-64 days.
And yea,
Mainlining takes a little more plant training /cutting up front to create the 8 main colas per plan... then IT'S ON!


----------



## fishdeth (Feb 27, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> B as your canopy may not be receiving enough light if those are cfls? Looks like a nice healthy plant


No, the canopy is getting plenty of light from the Phillips 315w Colormaster Elite CDM lamp mounted vertically. 
The cfl you see there is my supplemental UVB "Lizard" bulb.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2016)

fishdeth said:


> No, the flowering time is 63-64 days.
> And yea,
> Mainlining takes a little moer plant training /cutting up front to create the 8 main colas per plan... then IT'S ON!


Sorry didn't read I guess but how many days veg?


----------



## fishdeth (Feb 27, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Sorry didn't read I guess but how many days veg?


Well... I guess it has been around 60.
First week of January.
It does freak you out to grow the plants out to 6 nodes and then cut back to the 3rd node


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2016)

fishdeth said:


> Well... I guess it has been around 60.
> First week of January.
> It does freak you out to grow the plants out to 6 nodes and then cut back to the 3rd node


I'm thinking I'm going to have to cut one down to even up canopy and yup it's concerning. These pics are 10 days apart and topped once at 24 light cycle. I tried the GLR a long time ago and didn't work well for me .


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

Im giving this a try. @RM3 im assuming that this works great for sativa dom's since you made the switch?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> Im giving this a try. @RM3 im assuming that this works great for sativa dom's since you made the switch?


yeppers


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> yeppers


Awesome! Thanks! Just starting it today.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Oct 10, 2016)

I love how this tread is still going after so many years. Good Stuff!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tstick (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm using this technique on my current grow, too...so far...it's working grrrrreeeeat!


----------



## higher self (Oct 12, 2016)

pineappleman420 said:


> I love how this tread is still going after so many years. Good Stuff!!


Glad it was still hanging around lol!



tstick said:


> I'm using this technique on my current grow, too...so far...it's working grrrrreeeeat!


Yep things are looking great over here as well for being 4 days in.


----------



## tstick (Dec 8, 2016)

@higher self I flipped to 11 On and 13 OFF last week. I will reduce the ON time to 10.5 ON and 13.5 OFF at the beginning of next week and continue to reduce the On time every two weeks until I get to 9 On and 15 OFF. So far, I'm sold on this technique. I'm seeing better growth in every aspect compared to when I grew 18/6 and 12/12....But, to be fair, there is still a lot of flowering ahead! We'll hope for the flowering aspect to be as great as the veg. aspect was!

Peace


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2016)

very nice plan with the photo period. My plants get tired looking after 10.5 hours of my kick ass lighting system.


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2016)

tstick said:


> @higher self I flipped to 11 On and 13 OFF last week. I will reduce the ON time to 10.5 ON and 13.5 OFF at the beginning of next week and continue to reduce the On time every two weeks until I get to 9 On and 15 OFF. So far, I'm sold on this technique. I'm seeing better growth in every aspect compared to when I grew 18/6 and 12/12....But, to be fair, there is still a lot of flowering ahead! We'll hope for the flowering aspect to be as great as the veg. aspect was!
> 
> Peace


I had to go back to 18/6. Some plants started to flower mainly the males, while others didn't. I think it may be due to how small I keep the plants, I bonsai them.

If I had a separate veg space for holding keeper plants I would keep those at 18/6. Then have another space for vegging plants before they flower using GLR 12/1 light cycle. Flower with 10.5, haven't tried reducing from that yet. 

If only I wasn't doing perpetual flowing I could make it happen


----------



## avnewb (Feb 27, 2017)

Think I will do this for my flower room being that I am just about 2nd week into the switch:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cob-grow-amnisia-cheese-sugar-something.931923/#post-13375790

I guess you lower 30min every week after 2nd week until 8th week and keep it at 9/15 until finish? I assume that was said between pages 2-5 that I did not read yet.

It was always something I had felt made sense for flowering. I am no sure on veg yet as I run such a low power setup for veg IDK that it would matter and I have no issues.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Feb 27, 2017)

Is your blue god from Jordan of the islands? How does it taste


SnapsProvolone said:


> I vegged in GLR for a while but Blue God & Kushage flowered.


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> I had to go back to 18/6. Some plants started to flower mainly the males, while others didn't. I think it may be due to how small I keep the plants, I bonsai them.
> 
> If I had a separate veg space for holding keeper plants I would keep those at 18/6. Then have another space for vegging plants before they flower using GLR 12/1 light cycle. Flower with 10.5, haven't tried reducing from that yet.
> 
> If only I wasn't doing perpetual flowing I could make it happen


Ok yall finally ended my perpetual flowering tent & I got that extra veg space I needed for my keeper plants. So now I can veg before flowering with the GLR 12/1 again, then when their ready flower at 11/13


----------



## Dynamo626 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Some folks seem to discredit Joe Pietri but, he has a column in Skunk mag. and a healthy following on Facebook (I don't Facebook) He calls it the 12-1 method. He cites Nelson's Green House Guide as his grow bible and refers to chapter 12 in said that refers to the GLR/12-1 as a staple in C3 floral commercial growing for saving money and increasing profit buy reductions in electrical costs and the shortening of flowering times.
> 
> He has been one of the leading theory testers on this subject. He had his flower lighting times down to 8/16 with very good results. He was motivated to decrease that time further after he discovered a paper from 1913 France, by graduate student Julien Tournots listing a discovery stating that the Hops and Hemp plants he was testing _"would flower the most rapidly when allowed only 6 hours of daylight" _! J.P. and his followers have tested this and reports _"that the flowers grew faster then ever before." _That is an exciting finding for those of us growing commercially for the medical market. It has a dramatic meaning for all growers.....
> 
> ...


bam! thought I was going to read the entire post before I found this. I'm familiar with the 12-1 and was curious to see what the gas lantern thing was lol. a longer dark cycle in flower allows for the photochrome far-red to fall off and the photochrom red (the flower builder) to build up


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 25, 2017)

@Dr. Who, just wondering if you actually have given this a try and the results? Still wanting to give it a try again if it has good shown results.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

It works well. It's an old greenhouse vegging trick. Still used today on Christmas plants...and 

Give it a try! RM3 does it religiously....


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

Dynamo626 said:


> bam! thought I was going to read the entire post before I found this. I'm familiar with the 12-1 and was curious to see what the gas lantern thing was lol. a longer dark cycle in flower allows for the photochrome far-red to fall off and the photochrom red (the flower builder) to build up


The fast flowering thing. Did not work anything as well as the GLR for vegging.

Your bloom yield will suffer too much at 8.5 hrs and less, to make any reduced and faster finish not worth the results....Be happy with the GLR and skip the Joe P shit.


----------



## Dynamo626 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> The fast flowering thing. Did not work anything as well as the GLR for vegging.
> 
> Your bloom yield will suffer too much at 8.5 hrs and less, to make any reduced and faster finish not worth the results....Be happy with the GLR and skip the Joe P shit.


Wow 8.5 is not much. Wouldnt do that. The most dark i would give them is 9 hours and that is only the last week. I didnt see whare someone said that. 12 the first 2 weeks less half hour every week after. Adjust if you have a flower that takes longer than 8 weeks.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

Dynamo626 said:


> Wow 8.5 is not much. Wouldnt do that. The most dark i would give them is 9 hours and that is only the last week. I didnt see whare someone said that. 12 the first 2 weeks less half hour every week after. Adjust if you have a flower that takes longer than 8 weeks.


Yeah - Joe P was doing 6 hr bloom times and claimed no real loss.....he's full of it!

I and another member - Torantocoat did low light time bloom experiments.....We found almost exactly the same results...

On L o n g running sativa's (landrace's) I'll begin a reduction in lighting at 8 weeks or a week or so longer (I never bloom at more then 11/13 - 12/12 is actually unnatural)...They get down to around 9 and they finish well. Keep them at that long lighting time and they tend to drag on and on in a slow, protracted finish....


----------



## RM3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> It works well. It's an old greenhouse vegging trick. Still used today on Christmas plants...and
> 
> Give it a try! RM3 does it religiously....


yeppers, been runnin it for years


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 25, 2017)

if ive been using the 18/6 and 12/12 for years,, switching my plants in veg to the glr wont it stress out my plants?? can it be used on seedlings and clones? i only have 1 veg room, so 1 timer,,im worried that ill stress out my mothers or lose clones,,,maybe cause my seedlings to be inclined to be male???
but im all for saving money on electric,,just scared ill fuck up my perpetual cycle,,just 1 problem and im starting over,,losing time or strain that ive popped hundreds of seeds to find


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 25, 2017)

To save even more power, you only need the light to be on for 5 minutes, not an hour. The long night interruptions like 1-4 hours are used for causing long day plants to flower. To prevent short day plants from flowering you only need 5 minutes in the middle of the dark period. When they used gas lights it was before that was discovered.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> To save even more power, you only need the light to be on for 5 minutes, not an hour. The long night interruptions like 1-4 hours are used for causing long day plants to flower. To prevent short day plants from flowering you only need 5 minutes in the middle of the dark period. When they used gas lights it was before that was discovered.


I realize I'm your least favourite person to talk to but have you tried this or is it just a theory?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 25, 2017)

i've recently been trying a 9/3 schedule, and the plants seem to be liking it.
i was on an 18/6 schedule, and they would sag badly after about hour 14, and it really seemed like wasted effort at that point.
anyone else tried 9/3? or 8/4 even?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've recently been trying a 9/3 schedule, and the plants seem to be liking it.
> i was on an 18/6 schedule, and they would sag badly after about hour 14, and it really seemed like wasted effort at that point.
> anyone else tried 9/3? or 8/4 even?


I've tried 6/2,6/2,6/2 and it seemed to work fine. Ended up switching back to glr tho.
I prefer the shorter node spacing and have adjusted to the early pre flower


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

I have question. I use the GLS. I get the hormone thing with the hour break up in the middle of the 5.5.

The question is why is the 13th hour in the middle? Wouldn't a straight day of 13.5 be the same thing?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I have question. I use the GLS. I get the hormone thing with the hour break up in the middle of the 5.5.
> 
> The question is why is the 13th hour in the middle? Wouldn't a straight day of 13.5 be the same thing?


The hour in the middle of the dark period is what keeps the plant from flowering.
A 12plus hour dark period will send your plants into flower


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> The hour in the middle of the dark period is what keeps the plant from flowering.
> A 12plus hour dark period will send your plants into flower


Not flower. Veg.

13-13.5 hrs for veg. Verses the 5.5-1-5.5. Why is the 13th hour used in the middle and not at the end of the schedule?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Not flower. Veg.
> 
> 13-13.5 hrs for veg. Verses the 5.5-1-5.5. Why is the 13th hour used in the middle and not at the end of the schedule?


The difference between veg and flower is that hour in the middle.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> The difference between veg and flower is that hour in the middle.


I'm tracking on that. It interrupts the flowering hormones and keeps the plant in veg. We know cannabis flowers below the 12hour point. Then why does the GLS insert an hour in the middle of sleep verses just using a straight 13 to 13.5 hour day? No interruption of the night light cycle. 

Instead of using 5.5-1-5.5 cycle. You use a solid 13.5 hour day to keep her out of flower. 

13 hours veg. 11.45 hrs in the flip to flower.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a theory. I just use 10/2.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I'm tracking on that. It interrupts the flowering hormones and keeps the plant in veg. We know cannabis flowers below the 12hour point. Then why does the GLS insert an hour in the middle of sleep verses just using a straight 13 to 13.5 hour day? No interruption of the night light cycle.
> 
> Instead of using 5.5-1-5.5 cycle. You use a solid 13.5 hour day to keep her out of flower.
> 
> 13 hours veg. 11.45 hrs in the flip to flower.


Some strains flower even with 14 hour days though. In fact they'll flower with anything up to 19 hours, just at progressively slower rates. Now if you were to use a repeating 3/3, 4/4 or 6/6 cycle you'd save power and never go into flower, and also avoid midday depression or light saturation effects.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

Some strains will flower at 14/10
10 hours of dark seems to be Where the flowering hormones take over.
So breaking those up keeps the plant vegging.
I'm not a scientist so I'm only speaking from experience first hand.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Some strains flower even with 14 hour days though. In fact they'll flower with anything up to 19 hours, just at progressively slower rates. Now if you were to use a repeating 3/3, 4/4 or 6/6 cycle you'd save power and never go into flower, and also avoid midday depression or light saturation effects.


How would those save power?
Isn't it the same number of lights on hours just broken up differently?


----------



## tstick (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that using DLS in flower will (may have) some photo morphological effect on the production of terpenes and/or other chemicals produced by the plant. I observed slow-to-ripen aspects on a strain that was supposed to be a fast finisher....but I haven't used the DLS enough to draw any solid conclusions -more like suspicions.

I think the GLT works well for vegging, but I'm not sure about the DLS for flowering.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

The last plants I used the diminished cycle on (bubble). The plants took on all the indicators of being ripe. Hairs folded in, fan leaves began to wrinkle, growth topped out, etc. Trics stayed bright and milky. Not clear in the least. Amber was nowhere to be found. Maybe a few on the sugar leaves. Harvested in the early 9th week.

Tested it on neighbors. It cranked their day. Really stoned. I tried it out and it's definitely a pronounced, powerful head high. Falling into a stout body calm without the sedation.


----------



## tstick (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, maybe it was just a dud phenotype I had then...


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

tstick said:


> Well, maybe it was just a dud phenotype I had then...


I use only 8hrs from flip
And I'd put a sample nug up against anything grown 12/12


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

tstick said:


> Well, maybe it was just a dud phenotype I had then...



We'll see. Girl Scout is in the same cabinet. Wednesday marks the 10 week in flower. She's on a 9.5 hour day. No nitrogen and turning the fall colors fast. Every fan leaf has the pretty bronze veins with an overall golden look. Lower trim leaves are brilliant green.

Trics are still bright white/milky. No clear. No Amber yet, either.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Not flower. Veg.
> 
> 13-13.5 hrs for veg. Verses the 5.5-1-5.5. Why is the 13th hour used in the middle and not at the end of the schedule?


I've seen plenty of pure Indica's and indie X Indie crosses bloom at 14 hrs!

With that said. As guy who used to run greenhouses. It's just been found for those conditions and plants being run......you don't get "ooppsies" and have to start selling flowering poinsettia's at Thanksgiving.....


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> We'll see. Girl Scout is in the same cabinet. Wednesday marks the 10 week in flower. She's on a 9.5 hour day. No nitrogen and turning the fall colors fast. Every fan leaf has the pretty bronze veins with an overall golden look. Lower trim leaves are brilliant green.
> 
> Trics are still bright white/milky. No clear. No Amber yet, either.


I am a _firm believer _in the idea that we are slowly breeding out the trichome's ambering at the finish thing....This would be true for many, many new crossings and specifically the uber potent strains.....SO then......I find your post as being very interesting!

I may have to start up a thread on that topic in the advanced section.....look there in the next cpl of days...


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

Ive been wondering about it. I enjoy the Gas lantern schedule. Just for the vibe coming off the plants and the growth. I'm trying to fix something that isn't broke.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I am a _firm believer _in the idea that we are slowly breeding out the trichome's ambering at the finish thing....This would be true for many, many new crossings and specifically the uber potent strains.....SO then......I find your post as being very interesting!
> 
> I may have to start up a thread on that topic in the advanced section.....look there in the next cpl of days...


My thoughts...


The bubblegum started growing bananas in the late late ripen window. She was past her prime and went primal to survive. The trics stayed milk but the rest of the plant was done. There was no green hairs. They were all darker orange and bronze. I watched it with a 60x loupe. No Amber. Diminished every two weeks down to 10.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> My thoughts...
> 
> 
> The bubblegum started growing bananas in the late late ripen window. She was past her prime and went primal to survive. The trics stayed milk but the rest of the plant was done. There was no green hairs. They were all darker orange and bronze. I watched it with a 60x loupe. No Amber. Diminished every two weeks down to 10.


 91 chem - "3rd" harvest of a progressive harvest, done in the last 3 hrs.

I like running leafy, busy and dense plants long. I'll harvest in the progressive fashion.....These were 4.5 ft tall and this was the 3rd harvest. Take the mains as ripe. Then progress down and harvest as the lowers become ripe....I'll have one more harvest in about 3-4 days....
Ive really gone away from relying on trich's for much more then - "time to pay attention."

No loss of trich's - Not much ambering at any harvest level but, there is some. Color is being expressed by K.....that is a factor of the progressive harvest....different buds - @cindysid - you might like this, and the info too.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

Check it out. No Amber and sparkly. About three to four days into cure.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Apr 25, 2017)

The ripening on the phenotype I grew under GLT and DLS was that it just kept throwing out new "tufts" of white hairs on otherwise-already-ripe buds. I went a full ten weeks and it just kept throwing out new tufts. The trichomes stayed mostly clear-to-milky and I felt like I was detecting less and less smell to the plant the longer I let it go. But, like I said...Maybe it was just a weird phenotype. It was a TGA Subcool strain and I've had mixed results from some of his stuff, so....


----------



## tstick (Apr 25, 2017)

The other "funny" thing was that when I break up the buds, I get hundreds of tiny "proto-seeds" for lack of a better term. They appear to be the very earliest beginning of a seed formation inside each calyx...hardly even noticeable they are so small...but they are there and I thought it might be due to some strange photo-morphological effect caused by the altered lighting schedule....but now I'm thinking it was just the genetics. I wish I had had the experience of turning out some killer results like you guys are reporting from using the techniques because if that was the case, then I wouldn't hesitate to use the techniques again. The plants grew healthy and the yield was decent. Potency and terpene content were lacking.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

I ran a seeded plant under the same schedule. Milky trics, no amber with at least a 95% full maturity of the seeds. I picked through the bud with tweezers. Then broke up and searched again. No lie. I found three blonde seeds out 5 1/2 grams of viable, dark striped, seeds produced.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 25, 2017)

U


Dr. Who said:


> It works well. It's an old greenhouse vegging trick. Still used today on Christmas plants...and
> 
> Give it a try! RM3 does it religiously....


I have, way before RM3 started talking about it here actually. I read about poinsettia growers doing it, and on message boards. I didn't have much success and found the buds smaller but only did one grow. I copied you as you said you were going to try is all. Just wondering if you had.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> How would those save power?
> Isn't it the same number of lights on hours just broken up differently?


Because they add up to 12 hours light per day, instead of 13 with gas light routine.

On flowering cycle, I start at 13 hours for the first 5 weeks then 12 up to the last 3-4 days and then I go down to 10. I don't want to use any fewer hours than necessary because it may reduce yield and/or potency. I did find that four 14 hour nights seemed to aid ripening last time though so I'll keep doing that. I also cut out the reptile lights, because I really think it reduced potency. I gave it to them for the last 1-3 days for the entire light period. Maybe 15 minute bursts would work better but I'm just dropping it completely for now. Waste of money there.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Because they add up to 12 hours light per day, instead of 13 with gas light routine.
> 
> On flowering cycle, I start at 13 hours for the first 5 weeks then 12 up to the last 3-4 days and then I go down to 10. I don't want to use any fewer hours than necessary because it may reduce yield and/or potency. I did find that four 14 hour nights seemed to aid ripening last time though so I'll keep doing that. I also cut out the reptile lights, because I really think it reduced potency. I gave it to them for the last 1-3 days for the entire light period. Maybe 15 minute bursts would work better but I'm just dropping it completely for now. Waste of money there.


I must have misread it then
That's another new one
Haven't heard of that cycle.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> All this talk about "what's natural is best" has me thinking... Maybe I should ditch my CO2 equipment, 400ppm must be ideal.


lights got to go too.


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2017)

Good stuff fellas glad I bumped this thread. I mostly run sativas so 11/13 is the standard for me when flowering. Haha was too lazy/forgetful to try the diminished light thing, maybe this run I will as I've got some strains that are at least 13 wks finishers.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 25, 2017)

If anyone likes long main colas then 13/11 for the first several weeks delivers. You gotta reduce to 12/12 to get them to fatten up properly though.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 26, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> U
> 
> I have, way before RM3 started talking about it here actually. I read about poinsettia growers doing it, and on message boards. I didn't have much success and found the buds smaller but only did one grow. I copied you as you said you were going to try is all. Just wondering if you had.


Yeah, I did the reduced bloom time thing. Torontoke and I found about the exact same results..
As far as GLR goes. The way I run and the placement of the vegging plants, along with the lighting used....I wouldn't save any significant amount - so I don't do it. Not to mention I winter some pepper plants in there and have a perpetual harvest going with them at 18/6 and proper feeding.....Gotta have my fresh organic peppers!


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> Good stuff fellas glad I bumped this thread. I mostly run sativas so 11/13 is the standard for me when flowering. Haha was too lazy/forgetful to try the diminished light thing, maybe this run I will as I've got some strains that are at least 13 wks finishers.


Start your long running Sativa's at 12/12 and run that for 8-10 weeks. (depending of how long the plant runs)
Start reducing the lights on time by 15 min a week. 
Run till you're down to 9 hrs of light.

I do this for a Vietnamese black strain that runs 18 weeks. Real slow to finish strain! Just like lowland Thai's and Laotion's (along with other equatorial sativa's) this trick made it have a nice solid finish....Otherwise the dam thing could sit as long as 20+ weeks and not really have a stable finish..


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Start your long running Sativa's at 12/12 and run that for 8-10 weeks. (depending of how long the plant runs)
> Start reducing the lights on time by 15 min a week.
> Run till you're down to 9 hrs of light.
> 
> I do this for a Vietnamese black strain that runs 18 weeks. Real slow to finish strain! Just like lowland Thai's and Laotion's (along with other equatorial sativa's) this trick made it have a nice solid finish....Otherwise the dam thing could sit as long as 20+ weeks and not really have a stable finish..


Ok cool will most defiantly try that. The strain I'm running is zamaldelica (Thai x Malawi x Zamal) ran her before but this is a seed run so not sure which pheno's I'll end up with. Got a few other 10wk sativas in the mix so after about 8 weeks I'll start light diminishing. Thanks @Dr. Who


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 26, 2017)

Your welcome.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't go lower than 10 hours myself, because that's the shortest the days ever get in the hash growing areas of Afghanistan so that's the lowest any Indica could be acclimated to. I figure why go lower than necessary and sacrifice yield? The difference between, say, 9 and 10 hours is 10%. That's substantial. And with 8 hours it's 20% less. They sure won't magically grow more or the same with less light. I've never seen evidence of that.


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I don't go lower than 10 hours myself, because that's the shortest the days ever get in the hash growing areas of Afghanistan so that's the lowest any Indica could be acclimated to. I figure why go lower than necessary and sacrifice yield? The difference between, say, 9 and 10 hours is 10%. That's substantial. And with 8 hours it's 20% less. They sure won't magically grow more or the same with less light. I've never seen evidence of that.


I don't do a lot of indica plants So definitely not gonna do the light diminishing for my cookie tent. After this Zamaldelica run it's Zipolite or Colombian ya know those landraces from Bodhi so I need to develop a light routine to speed them up if possible.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 26, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I don't go lower than 10 hours myself, because that's the shortest the days ever get in the hash growing areas of Afghanistan so that's the lowest any Indica could be acclimated to. I figure why go lower than necessary and sacrifice yield? The difference between, say, 9 and 10 hours is 10%. That's substantial. And with 8 hours it's 20% less. They sure won't magically grow more or the same with less light. I've never seen evidence of that.


Never had any "need" to run Indies under speed up conditions....


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 26, 2017)

not sure if related but one part of my room is lit with a (6')moving 1k hps. the plants if left on the ends are bigger and do produce more buds
but the buds in the middle are always the prize. I stopped moving light and added another instead


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Never had any "need" to run Indies under speed up conditions....


I don't think many people really "need" to run things in sped up conditions but cropping out every 50 days versus 65 could mean an entire extra harvest to make up for any loses that bob or anyone else is sure of happening.
Im not so convinced but then again I'm not online to argue


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 26, 2017)

You'd just get an extra crop of underfilled buds. You can't get full development in 7 weeks, especially with less total light.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2017)

Do you have pics of these plants you grew that were underfilled and underdeveloped?


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Do you have pics of these plants you grew that were underfilled and underdeveloped?


No, I don't normally take pics of under-developed buds, sorry. However I do recall having to chop at 8 weeks once and the buds were very lacking in density, barely usable. At 7 weeks they would have been completely useless.

BTW I posted earlier that I was using 10/2 for veg. Well it didn't seem to be working that great so now I'm trying 5/1. I think they still need 20 hours light per day but I think they need less light hours at a time, and that will require also less dark at a time. I think this may just be the ultimate veg light cycle, at least if you use LEDs. Obviously a lot of starts are bad for the life span of HIDs.


----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)

Did not read the whole thread, but the light on for an hour at midnight has been used by outdoor growers forever to keep plants in veg. The longer length of night is what triggers the plants to flower, not the shorter length of day. So by breaking the night up into two shorter nights, the plant thinks it's summertime, and keeps on keeping on.


----------



## BobCajun (May 28, 2017)

I just went to 24 hours myself. Too much water was condensing during the off periods.


----------



## Xs121 (Jun 7, 2017)

KK, I'll add my 2 cents to this routine. 

I been using this lighting routine to my current grow both in veg and flowering. I dont know if I'm just seeing things or feeling things but during the veg you get the sense that the plant is about to burst into flowers. Since you get that 1hr light on between lights off, it keeps the plant in veg as long as you want.

After the flip (no more 1hr lights on), it took about 6 days for my plants to start to show pistils and all over the place at once. Not just the apical shoot but all over the plants.

Plant just finished 5th week of 11/13 and the flowers are healthy and covered with resins. 

I would recommend this lighting technique.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Did not read the whole thread, but the light on for an hour at midnight has been used by outdoor growers forever to keep plants in veg. The longer length of night is what triggers the plants to flower, not the shorter length of day. So by breaking the night up into two shorter nights, the plant thinks it's summertime, and keeps on keeping on.


The last thing I want is my outdoor plants to veg longer lol I'd be covering those bitches if I could.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> The last thing I want is my outdoor plants to veg longer lol I'd be covering those bitches if I could.


I'm with you. I started late this year so my season would be shorter. I might give it a try for my Spring crop next year. I think I would get better growth from the sun than the redneck light setup we used this past season.


----------



## frontline (Nov 14, 2017)

Works very well for mother plants also .


----------



## mallorca0700 (Jul 21, 2018)

NorthofEngland said:


> The whole 'natural' thing...
> The OP said that sleeping only 6 hours was unnatural. No where on earth do cannabis plants get 18 hours sunshine....
> He then went on to advise 12 on, 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off....
> 
> ...


JUST to let you guys know that IT works just fine !!!! GLR.... alldayeveryday


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jul 22, 2018)

nameno said:


> They used gas lanterns,I forget what for (heat,light)they used them,but I remember the picture.


I'm intrigued in this based on the co2 added, but the only way to know if the light technique works is to try...


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> I'm intrigued in this based on the co2 added, but the only way to know if the light technique works is to try...


I saw I was subbed to this thread under my old name. I had forgot about it. Too many threads.


----------

